# Lateinersche Trial Kettenspanner Problematik



## Lateiner (25. April 2012)

Da mir anderswo  niemand antwortet frage ich mal hier:Ich benötige einen Kettenspanner für mein 26" und habe an so einen gedacht der mit einem extra Zahnrad auf der Kette läuf wie die heißen weiß ich allerdings nicht.Ich habe an einen vom Trialmarkt gedacht:http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/c...2cqaq2uutidnd4
Kann jemand von euch mir da einen empfehlen und wie befestigt man die weil bei dem einem steht am Schaltauge ich hab aba Singelspeed.

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## bike-show.de (25. April 2012)

Wenn Du "woanders" die Gegenfragen beantwortest, die man Dir stellt, dann kriegst Du auch Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (25. April 2012)

Eben nicht weil des n älterer Tread war und da antwortet keiner


----------



## Lateiner (30. April 2012)

Guten Abend,
ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jmd Ehrfahrung mit diesem Kettenspanner hat?:http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p651_Kettenspanner-Echo-Singlespeed.html

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Lateiner (1. Mai 2012)

@To-bi-bo:Ich hab net gut ausgedrückt Ich meinte so allgemeines z.B.ob der auch am schaltauge befestigt wird,weil dann müsste ich mir noch eins kaufen aber ich weiß nicht welches weil ich nicht weiß was für eine Nabe ich habe.


----------



## ingoingo (1. Mai 2012)

@Lateiner

Die oberen 3 werden am Schaltauge befestigt. Der untere den du hier gezeigt hast kommt direkt auf die Nabe. Ergo, passt nur bei Echo Singlespeednaben!






Was für eine Rahmen/Naben kombi hast du? Kauf dir doch Snailcam Kettenspanner!


----------



## Lateiner (1. Mai 2012)

Also die Nabe is von Echo und was des für ein rahmen is weiß ich nicht , ich habs gebraucht gekauft und der typ hat gemeint des wärn echo steht aba "rsa" oder so drauf und so einen hab ich von echo auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Mai 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Also die Nabe is von Echo und was des für ein rahmen is weiß ich nicht , ich habs gebraucht gekauft und der typ hat gemeint des wärn echo steht aba "rsa" oder so drauf und so einen hab ich von echo auch noch nicht gesehen



dann schnapp dir einfach eine kamera, mach ein paar gute und aussagekräftige fotos und poste die hier.. Ins Dunkle reinraten bringt dir wohl wenig.


----------



## Lateiner (1. Mai 2012)

Sry weil ich mich zu dumm anstell, wie geht des reinstellen von bildern? bei grafik einfügen stheht nur was URL?!


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Mai 2012)

Links in dem Kasten wo auch dein Name steht, ist auch ein Link "Fotos". Dort kannst du dann deine Bilder hochladen.
Sag, wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Lateiner (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch ma geschaut aufm rahmen steht fsa bilder dauert aba noch weng .Ich bin 15 Jahre 
solche snailcam kettenspanner hab ich aba die Funktionieren irgendwie net oder ich stehl mich auch dafür zu dumm an  Des viedeo dazu von Tartybikes kenn ich scho aba bei mir gehts trotzdem net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn du "snailcam" Spanner hast, kannst du keinen Schaltaugenspanner montieren, weil du kein Schaltauge hast und auch keins montieren kannst.


----------



## bike-show.de (2. Mai 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> oder ich stehl mich auch dafür zu dumm an



Das ist aber eine schwere Geburt. Kannst Du bitte Deine volle Energie darauf verwenden, uns irgendwie ein Foto zukommen zu lassen und in der Zwischenzeit (bis du endlich ein Foto Deines Rades hochgeladen hast) aufhören zu posten?


----------



## Lateiner (8. Mai 2012)

Des mit dem Kettenspanner hat sich geklärt, ich hab solche wo man die Nabe mit 4 Schrauben nach hinten zieht eingebaut und es funktioniertdie snailcam spanner funktionieren bei mir gar net da kannste so viel drehen wie de willst da bewegt sich nix


----------



## ingoingo (9. Mai 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> die snailcam spanner funktionieren bei mir gar net da kannste so viel drehen wie de willst da bewegt sich nix



Hast du die nachträglich eingebaut? Weil dazu müssen auch 2 Schrauben am Rahmen befestig werden wo dich die Snailcams abstützen können.


----------



## Lateiner (9. Mai 2012)

Ich hab des bike hier im Gebrauuchtmarkt gekauft und da waren die schon drann und da is auf jeder seite von der kettenstrebe ne anschlagschraube meinst du des ?


----------



## ingoingo (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, und deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum sie nicht funktionierten!

Kann es sein dass die Kettenlänge nicht gestimmt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (9. Mai 2012)

Mann muss an den "Zapfen" oder wie man so was net drehen das sich der Snailcam dreht oder? für was sin dann diese schrauben?In dem viedeo von tartybikes rastet des auch ein is des immer so  oder nur bei solchen wo an der seite "geriffelt" sind?


----------



## ingoingo (9. Mai 2012)

Nur bei geriffelten. Die drehst die eig. Snailcams, nicht sie Schrauben. Diese Stützen sich durch eine Excentrische Achse ab und ziehen das Rad nach hinten. Dann ziehst du die Achsschrauben fest.


----------



## Lateiner (9. Mai 2012)

Achso die "Zapfen" drücken sich von der Schraube weg !? Und so dan auch die ganze nabe!?


----------



## Sherco (9. Mai 2012)

so sollte es sein....... Rein vom optischen begutachten, sollte man auf das Prinzip aber auch von alleine kommen.


----------



## ecols (21. Mai 2012)

Ey, Lateiner! Kann es sein, dass ich dich gestern auf der A9 gesehen hab? Kitzinger Kennzeichen?


----------



## Lateiner (21. Mai 2012)

Ne,wie kommste da drauf?
Aber Kitzinger Kennzeichen stimmt.


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Mai 2012)

Ey, Ecols! Kann es sein, dass Du keine Privatnachrichten verschicken kannst? An Lateiner?


----------



## ecols (22. Mai 2012)

Okay, dann formuliere ich meine Frage um: Wer war Sonntag Abend auf der A9 Richtung Süden mit nem Echo SL 26" unterwegs. Komplett Echo Bremsen, Kitzinger Kennzeichen?! Das nächste mal: In BT raus fahren, Session machen.


----------



## Lateiner (22. Mai 2012)

Wo is BT?Wenn der echt aus KT kommt wäre er mit mir der 2. Biketrialer in Kitzingen wäre echt cool


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Mai 2012)

BT? Na Bike Trial natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (22. Mai 2012)

Clemens: Der Buchstein hat schon nach dir gefragt.


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Mai 2012)

sag ihm ich hätte bock. er soll mal ein datum vorschlagen!


----------



## ecols (23. Mai 2012)

7.6. all day long!


----------



## Lateiner (1. Juni 2012)

Kettenspanner is da! hat aba net gepasst anscheinend hab ich.ne tr nabe aba ich hab des was zu viel war abgefrast! jetzt passt er muss aba noch irgendwas draufspruhen wd40 oder so.


----------



## Sherco (2. Juni 2012)

In welchem Dschungel hast du dir dein deutsch angeeignet?


----------



## Lateiner (2. Juni 2012)

Ich bin franke 
und keine ue ae oe weil des an neinem handy net klappt!


----------



## erwinosius (2. Juni 2012)

> Ich bin franke


Es gibt Franken die es auch schaffen entsprechend korrekte Sätze zu bilden. Auch eine grobe Interpunktion ist ohne enorme geistige Anstrengungen gerade noch machbar.....

Bin mal auf Bilder von deinem Kettenspanner gespannt 

gruß
erwin


----------



## Lateiner (3. Juni 2012)

Interpunktion? Ich werde mich in zukunft anstrengen


----------



## ecols (3. Juni 2012)

Die Benutzung des Handy ist keine Entschuldigung unlesbare Posts zu formulieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (3. Juni 2012)

Ich weis.


----------

